# Never EVER go short hair if u are nw 2+ - Henry Cavill example



## oldcell (Nov 5, 2019)

Ignore that he is pulling weird face at first photo, there are similiar with him buzzed

Fact is, he lost 2 points, maybe more

He has the same hairline at last two pictures, but longer hair are all over place and cover norwood, he still looks good and great with moustache

nw2 cells, never go short, best option for nwcells is last Cavills photo, making nw2.5 looks great


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Nov 5, 2019)

oldcell boomer geezer cope


----------



## Simone Nobili (Nov 5, 2019)

I honestly feel like he would look weird if he had nw 0 as superman.Because it makes him more masculine.But maybe thats just cope


----------



## belnar93 (Nov 5, 2019)

oldcell said:


> Ignore that he is pulling weird face at first photo, there are similiar with him buzzed
> 
> Fact is, he lost 2 points, maybe more
> 
> ...


First pic he looks like a british incel.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 5, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> I honestly feel like he would look weird if he had nw 0 as superman.Because it makes him more masculine.But maybe thats just cope


thats cope


----------



## Pillarman (Nov 5, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> I honestly feel like he would look weird if he had nw 0 as superman.Because it makes him more masculine.But maybe thats just cope











Does he really have NW2 right now ? I thought his NW was more brutal like 3 or 2.5 atleast


----------



## oldcell (Nov 5, 2019)

Alt Number 3 said:


> oldcell boomer geezer cope
> View attachment 156178
> 
> 
> ...



what is cope? its over for you virgin


Pillarman said:


> View attachment 156186
> View attachment 156187
> 
> 
> Does he really have NW2 right now ? I thought his NW was more brutal like 3 or 2.5 atleast



It looks like nw3 on some pictures, and nw2 on some , probably closer to nw3 as i saw him with buzz cut


----------



## Simone Nobili (Nov 5, 2019)

Pillarman said:


> View attachment 156186
> View attachment 156187
> 
> 
> Does he really have NW2 right now ? I thought his NW was more brutal like 3 or 2.5 atleast


Its Nw 3 actually.Many think that itsdeath.
But not for his face


----------



## oldcell (Nov 5, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> Its Nw 3 actually.Many think that itsdeath.
> But not for his face



True but point is, watch him with buzzcut
Easy minus 2 points


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Nov 5, 2019)

Yeah his hairline is clear NW3. I have NW2.5 :









EDIT: He seems to have much better sidebuns than me or is it my higher hairline overall? My forehead looks massive compared to his despite being lower on norwood scale WTF.



Pillarman said:


> View attachment 156186
> View attachment 156187
> 
> 
> Does he really have NW2 right now ? I thought his NW was more brutal like 3 or 2.5 atleast


Actually currently going for this kind of hairstyle to hide my norwood lol. Almost at the length.


----------



## oldcell (Nov 5, 2019)

Alt Number 3 said:


> View attachment 156201
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have message to you

I mog you with long or short hair


Syobevoli said:


> Yeah his hairline is clear NW3. I have NW2.5 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



U have not nw2.5 lol watch nw scale, 
ITs barely a nw2, more like nw 1.5


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Nov 5, 2019)

oldcell said:


> I have message to you
> 
> I mog you with long or short hair
> 
> ...








seems like norwood 2.5 to me man....

Honestly looks like NW3 to me even now that I look at it. Fuck norwood reaper ruining my life at 21yo.


----------



## Dogs (Nov 5, 2019)

Pillarman said:


> View attachment 156186
> View attachment 156187
> 
> 
> Does he really have NW2 right now ? I thought his NW was more brutal like 3 or 2.5 atleast


Damn he fucking mogged af when he was young, imagine being good looking fuck man


----------



## Pillarman (Nov 5, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Damn he fucking mogged af when he was young, imagine being good looking fuck man


skinpill tbh, he still looked great as superman though


----------



## fobos (Nov 5, 2019)

Sometimes shorter hair can look better than visible recession. Depends on rest of your face.
nw 3 means balding at top of your head too.


----------



## penis3 (Nov 5, 2019)

Hes NW3 not NW2 without the crown balding from what ive seen unless hes hiding it


----------



## lmfao (Nov 5, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> I honestly feel like he would look weird if he had nw 0 as superman.Because it makes him more masculine.But maybe thats just cope



i genuinely believe a sligthtly matured hairline (not rampant balding) is better than perfekt nw0


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Nov 5, 2019)

you shouldn't sport a buzzcut ever anyway


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 5, 2019)

Norwood levels don't matter. It's how high your hairline in the front has receded.


----------



## oldcell (Nov 5, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Norwood levels don't matter. It's how high your hairline in the front has receded.



Thats literally definition of norwood, its front recession


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 5, 2019)

comments seem to like his hair from this vid








> Kingston5 years ago
> I like his hair...
> 
> 23
> ...


----------



## oldcell (Nov 5, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> comments seem to like his hair from this vid



Proved my point
this is young Cavill from the Tudors, with nw1 but widow peak lol
OFc chad with buzzcut looks good with nw1


----------



## Effortless (Nov 5, 2019)

He even looks better with this hair. Crazy how norwood can ruin you.

Same with Gandy




vs





Same with O'pry




vs





Hairstyle and broad square hairline is so important.


----------



## Brandon10 (Nov 5, 2019)

Effortless said:


> View attachment 156438
> vs


Looks kinda weird here short hair doesn't suit him


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Nov 5, 2019)

oldcell said:


> Ignore that he is pulling weird face at first photo, there are similiar with him buzzed
> 
> Fact is, he lost 2 points, maybe more
> 
> ...


never go short hair at all

just shave to 0 mm bro is the biggest looksmin

medium long hair = life


----------

